
Google Chrome: Flash Usage Declines from 80% in 2014 to Under 8% Today - coloneltcb
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/google-chrome-flash-usage-declines-from-80-percent-in-2014-to-under-8-percent-today/
======
ehfeng
Testament to Google Finance's abandonment: still using Flash.

~~~
cjhanks
Yeah, a real shame too. I really liked the simplicity of `finance.google.com`.
It appears new development has been done at `google.com/finance`... a
different interface with less information.

And it surprisingly still uses flash. So.. who knows when it will die?

------
bearcobra
Chromes click-to-run model is broken for half the sites where I still need
flash. I've almost switched to Firefox to deal with it

------
hartator
I don’t fully get the hate on Flash. We have shifted the CPU usage from the
extension to the browser, with less capabilites than Flash. No sure if the web
is a winner here.

~~~
grzm
It generally boils down to one or more of:

\- closed and proprietary

\- has vulnerabilities

\- could be resource intensive

Here's an article (from 2015) which discusses it more.

[https://www.wired.com/2015/07/adobe-flash-player-
die/](https://www.wired.com/2015/07/adobe-flash-player-die/)

~~~
koolba
That second one needs to be in all caps, bold, and repeated about a dozen
times.

~~~
taeric
I'm curious that we couldn't harden flash runtimes.

~~~
y4mi
because it was

> \- closed and proprietary

~~~
taeric
Pretty sure the format was more open than this statement makes it sound. More,
I doubt it would have been too expensive (compared to the alternative costs,
it isn't like the other formats have been free), to make open.

And, there were certainly some features that were insecure by design. I cannot
defend all of it. Nor am I intending to really defend any of it. However,
there are more than a few warts in in HTML/JavaScript that were insecure-ish
by design.

------
greedo
I wish the plethora of enterprise software I have to deal with on a daily
basis didn't require Flash (I'm looking at you, ADP).

------
payne92
Open always wins, given enough time.

~~~
mrlatinos
*Google always wins, given enough market share.

~~~
clouddrover
Not really. For example, I wouldn't call Native Client a success. asm.js and
WebAssembly won out over it. Here's the Native Client deprecation
announcement:

[https://developer.chrome.com/native-
client/migration](https://developer.chrome.com/native-client/migration)

